# +++ Türchen 6 +++



## thor1988 (6. Dezember 2019)

Na is doch Logisch  der Nikolaus is halt ein Professioneller Zander Angler  Frau Nikolaus freut sich jedesmal wenn sie ihm wieder seine Fänge zubereiten darf


----------



## lox_2 (6. Dezember 2019)

Dem Nikolaus liegt es von oben nach unten und von unten nach oben, wie durch den Schornstein wenn er unsere sauberen Stiefel füllt


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. Dezember 2019)

Na wenn er schon Horizontal fliegen muss, wird er wohl Vertikal Angeln wollen


----------



## summa4ever (6. Dezember 2019)

Der Nikolaus fischt vertikal, weil das am Besten mit seinem Nikolaus-Stab funktioniert!


----------



## Hannes85 (6. Dezember 2019)

In seinen Gewändern ist es ihm einfach nicht möglich gescheit auszuwerfen


----------



## Floriho (6. Dezember 2019)

Weil er als Patron der Seefahrer oft auf Booten oder Schiffen unterwegs ist und sich so die Vertikalangelei anbietet.


----------



## MCFromage (6. Dezember 2019)

Warum der Nikolaus vertikal angelt? Na, weil er es kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (6. Dezember 2019)

Der Nikolaus fischt vertikal, da in seiner Heimat meist die Seen zugefroren sind und er ein Eisangler ist.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Dezember 2019)

.... und welch schöne Rute er hat. Da würde das Set gut zu passen


----------



## sprogoe (6. Dezember 2019)

Der Nikolaus fischt vertikal, weil er einen Sack hat.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Dezember 2019)

Er kommt ja von oben mit seinem Schlitten.
Also fischt er auch von oben.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Dezember 2019)

Er ist auch der Patron der Seefahrer und als dieser mit Sicherheit ein hervorragender Bootsangler. Dementsprechend drängt sich vertikalangeln für ihn geradezu auf.


----------



## Bronni (6. Dezember 2019)

Was soll er sonst machen, bei einer so kurzen Rute!


----------



## feko (6. Dezember 2019)

Ich glaub der arme Nikolaus ist so geschafft vom Geschenke ausliefern das er lieber auf m warmen kissen sitzt.
der Knecht ruprecht hingegen muss weiter an seiner schlaghand arbeiten und wirft lieber in seiner Freizeit.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Dezember 2019)

Weil er seine Rute rausgeholt hat. Was sonst... >)


----------



## jochen68 (6. Dezember 2019)

geht im Schornstein nicht anders ...


----------



## Orothred (6. Dezember 2019)

Vermutlich, weil er damit was fängt. Möcht ich übrigens auch. Deshalb brauch ich das Zeug!


----------



## Anton.123 (6. Dezember 2019)

Vermutlich weil der Stab keine besonders gute Wurfrute ist


----------



## glavoc (6. Dezember 2019)

weil er nach der ganzen Rennerei und dem vielen ausliefern von Geschenken, lieber gemütlich im Sitzen fischt.. ist ja schließlich auch nicht mehr der jüngste^^..
Würden unsere Paketauslieferer ja auch sehr gerne... die können leider nicht, noch nicht einmal angeln  oder einfach nur für 2,3 Tage die Füße hochlegen


----------



## CaptainJoker (6. Dezember 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Erklärt uns, warum der Nikolaus vertikal fischt. Was meint ihr?


Warum leckt sich ein Hund an den Eiern?
Weil er es kann!


----------



## Gladiator1988 (6. Dezember 2019)

Die Erfahrung spricht,
schlecht fängt der Nikolaus nicht.

Mit VMC-Trinkflasche von Sigg,
wird es aber wärmer noch ein Tick.

Dazu Hammerhead in verschiedenen Größen und Farben,
fangen jeden Fisch und hinterlassen doch keine Narben.

Ein Traum mit 19-fädigen Stahl diese Premium-Stinger,
so aktiv geführt im Set frieren auch nicht die Finger.

Immer her mit dem Sticker Pack,
da ist man auch optisch auf zack.


----------



## Mooskugel (6. Dezember 2019)

Weil er mit dem langen roten Mantel total besch... um den See oder am Fluß entlang laufen kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Dezember 2019)

das wäre was für mich barschräuber…..


----------



## rippi (6. Dezember 2019)

Moorforellen fängt man nicht vertikal!
Die ganze Sache geht zurück bis ins 16 Jahrhundert. Viele von euch wissen ja, dass die Moorforelle (Salmo palus) nach der letzten -durchaus zweifelbaren- Fangmeldung von Vikas Reksai, seit 815 Jahren als verschollen galt. Und hier geht es los, denn damals wollten einige diese Mär nicht weiter hinnehmen. Einer dieser Menschen war Nikola "Nikolauser" Jocicinic:
Der aufstrebende Gelehrte Nikola Jocicinic war immer einer der wenigen, die diese letzte Fangmeldung zweifelsfrei anerkannten und er war sich bisweilen sehr bewusst, dass es noch weitere Exemplare geben musste. Jocicinic sah sich zunehmend mit Verunglimpfungen seiner Person konfrontiert. Der Hochadel, der es sich zum Ziel gesetzt hatte sämtliche Moorforellenbestände auszurotten, um die Moore mit allochthonen Bachforellen, zweifelhaften Ursprungs zu besetzen (So starb auch beinahe die Karausche aus, wie im Klassiker "Als beinahe die Karausche ausstarb" zu erfahren ist), versuchte durchgehend den Ruf des jungen Jocicinic zu entweihen. Harte Restriktionen bezüglich des Fanggeräts, sowie die damals auf das gezielte Befischen von Moorforellen angedachte Todesstrafe, konnte ihn jedoch nicht abhalten. So brach er also gen Norden auf und versuchte es mit dem damals beliebten Biberschwanzköder auf die Kapitalopalussis. Der gigantischen Größe der europäischen Moore bewusst, stellte Jocicinic sich eine 40-Mann starke Truppe, die fortan versuchen sollte eine Moorforelle zu fangen. Er rekrutierte nur Idioten; Einige fingen "Moorforellen", bei denen es sich um Bachforellen handelte, einige fingen nichts, andere tratschten in der Kneipe über die edle Studie, kurzum, nach 2 Jahren waren alle hingerichtet. Jocicinic folgte unentwegt seiner edlen Arterhaltungsmanie und konnte bald erste Erfolge erzielen. *Nach 24 Jahren konnte er in, aus einer Bachforelle isolierten, mRNA-Sequenz eine untypische GCGAAUA-Wiederholung finden, dies brachte jedoch nichts, da Vikas Reksai, nur ein armer Bauer war und im Mittelalter solche Spielereien nicht bekannt waren. Auch im 16.Jahrhundert zweifelte man die Aussagekraft seiner Entdeckung an. (Ich bin dazu verpflichtet, darauf hinzuweisen, dass dies nicht als offiziell anerkannter Teil des Moorforellenkanons gilt.)* Da im offiziellen Kanon keine weiteren Informationen mehr vorliegen, die beschreiben, was in den ersten 30 Jahren seiner Tätigkeit geschah, müssen wir annehmen, dass erst Jocicinic erst jetzt zu neuen Informationen kam. Wie bekannt, fing er eine größere Forellenart, die phänotypisch eine Moorforelle gewesen zu sein scheint. Der Propaganda des Hochadels widersprechend, wurde er von vielen nicht ernst genommen. König Rustivinius der 2. warb zeitgleich für seine neueste Schickimicki-Bachforelle aus dem Bad Olgismosener-Schlammbach. Sich seines Martketingcoups beraubt, postulierte Rustivinius in einem 53-seitigen (Hetz)-Pamphlet, dass er selbst die damalige Existenz der Moorforelle anzweifele und behaupte es würde sich um einen Moorhuchen handeln. Auf dem eigens für Jocicinic einberufenen Kongress zur Determination der Existenz von Moorsalmoniden, wurde der gute Nikola endgültig gebrandmarkt und fortan als Nikolauser bezeichnet. Von schweren psychischen Narben gezeichnet beschloss Nikola "Nikolauser" Jocicinic, nie wieder einen Versuch zu unternehmen, eine Moorforelle zu fangen. Er angelte noch 2 Jahre lang nur vertikal und nahm sich dann das Leben. 
Erst in den 2010er Jahren kamen wieder neue Beweise für die damalige und derzeitige Existenz von Moorforellen auf. Unter seriösen Wissenschaftler ist sein Name rehabilitiert, gilt gar als Held jeder humanistischen Bewegung, die Mär vom "ausschließlich" vertikal angelnden Nikolauser-Nikolaus. Bleibt jedoch bestehen.


----------



## Spaßfischer (6. Dezember 2019)

Nikolaus, Santa Claus... ZANDERKLAUS alles eins. Mit seiner kurzen Rute ist er eher fürs vertikal fischen, als fürs Wurfangeln... Allen einen besinnlichen Nikolaustag


----------



## Mikesch (6. Dezember 2019)

Weil es seine Lieblingsmethode ist.


----------



## Xianeli (6. Dezember 2019)

Vom Schlitten lässt es sich bequemer vertikal angeln. Da hat der rudolph auch mal sein päusken in der Luft


----------



## Localhorst (6. Dezember 2019)

Na in dem Alter sollte man besser im sitzen und mit wenig Bewegung angeln!


----------



## Seatrout (6. Dezember 2019)

Der ältere Herr sitz halt gern beim fischen, hängt den köder gerade runter und fängt. 
Vertical ist top


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. Dezember 2019)

Warum der Nikolaus vertikal fischt? Aus Gründen!


----------



## phirania (6. Dezember 2019)

Der Alte Knabe steht halt auf Fallenlassen und Hochziehen....


----------



## Ndber (6. Dezember 2019)

Weil er nicht so gut auswerfen kann


----------



## hanzz (6. Dezember 2019)

Hallo? 
Nikolaus im Schornstein und Auswerfen? 
Und wenn er auf seinem Lund, Anka oder Nitroschlitten unterwegs ist, hat er ausserdem n Echolot mit Livescan. Da muss man einfach vertikal fischen.


----------



## Jason (6. Dezember 2019)

Warum sollte er das nicht machen? Ich mach es genau so.


----------



## bbfishing (6. Dezember 2019)

vertikal ist besser als horizontal


----------



## Pescador (6. Dezember 2019)

Ist doch völlig klar. Alterssehschwäche. Er sieht einfach nicht mehr wo er hinwirft.
Und, er kann nicht mehr weit werfen wegen seinem Rheuma in den Knochen.
Also fischt er verikal ...


----------

